# AMR Redlands/Rancho



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey people, I was just wondering if this has happened to anyone else who applied to these locations this year. I applied to both of them in May and October in that particular order. Come to find out, when I checked online, my applications were both listed as "Declined/Closed". I never even got a chance to interview with them! I wonder what the deal is. I have a super clean record and have even interviewed with other Inland Empire locations. If anyone can shed some light on this it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## logicalharm (Nov 7, 2012)

it's happened to me for riverside


----------



## TRSpeed (Nov 8, 2012)

Well you should apply every 6months. As for the interview, AMR out here has a wait of about a year maybe more. Although we have been hiring tons lately since the EOAs are up for bid in a couple of years.


----------



## janos987 (Mar 4, 2015)

As someone who's currently experiencing this with the same locations I have to ask, did you ever have any luck?


----------



## wtferick (Mar 5, 2015)

janos987 said:


> As someone who's currently experiencing this with the same locations I have to ask, did you ever have any luck?


I actually just interviewed  for rancho and Redlands  not to long ago.


----------



## janos987 (Mar 5, 2015)

wtferick said:


> I actually just interviewed  for rancho and Redlands  not to long ago.


Hmm, you mind if I ask what you got on their exam? I also wonder if it's an experience issue, I'm fresh outta school myself..


----------



## wtferick (Mar 5, 2015)

I only missed 4 questions. When i went in i dont actually recall talking to any others who didnt have experience  :[ but you never know! Its ems


----------



## janos987 (Mar 5, 2015)

Haha, very true. Thank you and good luck!


----------



## wtferick (Mar 5, 2015)

janos987 said:


> Haha, very true. Thank you and good luck!


I didnt get the job lol
wanted full time, only had part time available.

I have bills to pay lol But its ok, i have my eye on Hall


----------



## slewy (Mar 7, 2015)

I just interviewed for AMR Riverside about 2 weeks ago. When should I be hearing back if I got it or not?


----------



## janos987 (Mar 7, 2015)

From what I've heard they'll either mail out the job offer or communicate via email..you might check the status of it on their website to see if they haven't closed your application, though.


----------



## wtferick (Mar 7, 2015)

slewy said:


> I just interviewed for AMR Riverside about 2 weeks ago. When should I be hearing back if I got it or not?


I actually got a phone  call


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 7, 2015)

janos987 said:


> From what I've heard they'll either mail out the job offer or communicate via email..you might check the status of it on their website to see if they haven't closed your application, though.


I have never heard of them doing that before. Usually you will get a call from HR letting you know


----------



## slewy (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey everyone, I got an email staying I have a second interview for 3 hours. Can anyone give me some info on what to expect?


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Mar 24, 2015)

I'n not sure what the 3 hours would be...Maybe the group interview.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 24, 2015)

I don't remember being there for 3 hours...interesting.


----------



## slewy (Mar 25, 2015)

BASICallyEMT said:


> I'n not sure what the 3 hours would be...Maybe the group interview.



Possibly it's a group interview. What does that consist of?


----------



## janos987 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Supposedly Albert Einstein once said that the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results.. after getting the "declined" app status for  multiple locations with no feedback I think it's time to throw in the towel.  Best of luck to those that got it! *


----------



## Fire51 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have you tried to call HR & ask why you keep getting declined? Or do even have a possibly idea of why you keep getting declined?

Keep your head up though either way, I haven't gotten jobs that I have really wanted. I finally realized I had to get on with who ever I could until something better opened up. Best of luck.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Mar 27, 2015)

wtferick said:


> I didnt get the job lol
> wanted full time, only had part time available.
> 
> I have bills to pay lol But its ok, i have my eye on Hall


Part Time and Full Time often have less to do with hours and more to do with benefits. 

As a part timer, I can work every say if the shifts are available.


----------



## Chris07 (Mar 29, 2015)

What's really making it hard for people to get in is the fact that lateral transfers seem to be pretty popular.
I have a lot of coworkers who work in my division but plan to lateral out to their "preferred" division within a year.

Lateral transfer applicants tend to be more favorable than "off-the-street" applicants since they're already in the company and have at least _some _experience within the company.

Not to say that laterally transferring to these more popular operations is the way to go, it just appears to me to be a real popular option.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Mar 30, 2015)

Who want to lateral to Redlands? LOL


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Mar 30, 2015)

Transfer to Redlands???  Por que?


----------



## janos987 (Mar 30, 2015)

Fire51 said:


> Have you tried to call HR & ask why you keep getting declined? Or do even have a possibly idea of why you keep getting declined?
> 
> Keep your head up though either way, I haven't gotten jobs that I have really wanted. I finally realized I had to get on with who ever I could until something better opened up. Best of luck.



I've tried several times by leaving messages and emailing, to no avail.  To my knowledge there shouldn't be anything against me, I've a strong work history and spotless criminal and driving (with a class A, no less) records. My issue isn't so much not getting the ones I want, it's that I've run out of places to apply.


----------



## Danno (Mar 30, 2015)

I have an interview with AMR Rancho coming up, I've read through the old threads on here, but just wanted some updated info.  

Medic pay on a 24?  Relationship with fire?  Is AMR still being dispatched without fire on certain calls?  911/IFT breakdown?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chris07 (Apr 1, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> Who want to lateral to Redlands? LOL





BASICallyEMT said:


> Transfer to Redlands???  Por que?



There's a couple of reasons. A few of my co-workers actually live out that way and got hired into LA County Operations with hopes of lateraling into San Bernardino County since they couldn't get on with Rancho/Redlands when they were job searching. This does not seem to be uncommon.
A couple more that I've worked with in the past were sitting on their medic license (either completed their medic while working as an EMT in LA County or had it and couldn't get into Rancho/Redlands at the time) and weren't particularly interested in working as an IFT medic in LA County.


----------



## slewy (Apr 2, 2015)

What's the ratio of 911 to IFT calls for Riverside part time paramedic?


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Apr 7, 2015)

slewy said:


> What's the ratio of 911 to IFT calls for Riverside part time paramedic?




ALS transfers are not all that common. I'd say 7/1 ratio. Doesn't mean you won't get stuck with a BLS transfer when there are "No BLS units available"


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 7, 2015)

BASICallyEMT said:


> ALS transfers are not all that common. I'd say 7/1 ratio. Doesn't mean you won't get stuck with a BLS transfer when there are "No BLS units available"


BLS call means I get to play EMT and just drive haha


----------



## TRSpeed (Apr 7, 2015)

Since when does riv co alow that?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 7, 2015)

TRSpeed said:


> Since when does riv co alow that?


If the call is paged through as a BLS call then it is perfectly allowed as BLS calls are not 911 calls.


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Apr 8, 2015)

Been this way since I been working here. If it's BLS the medic is not required to be primary.


----------



## TRSpeed (Apr 8, 2015)

I ment 911 lol


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Apr 8, 2015)

I was just thinking that lol. But yeah, 911 still requires medic to attend all calls.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 8, 2015)

I transferred from San Bernardino County AMR to Santa Barbara County and was surprised to find out medics can have their EMT partners ride in the back on 911 calls that they deem to be BLS. I drive a lot now.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 8, 2015)

I've never understood why places mandate the medic attend all calls. If the medic is part of the assessment, what is the hang up?


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Apr 8, 2015)

From what I understand there have been situations where the medic allows the EMT to attend and patients didn't receive adequate care.


----------



## chaz90 (Apr 9, 2015)

BASICallyEMT said:


> From what I understand there have been situations where the medic allows the EMT to attend and patients didn't receive adequate care.


Does having the medic attending in the back guarantee the patient "receives adequate care" if the medic has already decided the patient doesn't have any need for ALS interventions? We all know ~95% of our calls aren't emergencies, and I don't think it would be a stretch to say a large majority of EMS calls in many areas have no need for any ALS treatments on scene or during transport. 

I'm all for providing an assessment that is up to my personal standard and then allowing a lower level provider to attend the patient. Even more than that, I routinely assess patients that have been dispatched as ALS and then turn over care to a BLS provider as I get back in my intercept truck and drive the other direction. There are times that this is perfectly appropriate, and like everything else it needs to come down to provider responsibility and accountability.


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Apr 9, 2015)

Just boils down to crews making bad decisions and ruining things for everyone else.


----------

